# New womens resource and forum community, TotallyHer.com



## Janice (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd like to introduce you all to a new womens resource and forum community, Totally Her, Totally Real - TotallyHer.com that two very good friends of mine are about to launch. The site is solely about real day to day issues that we as women face and tackle. The site offers all sorts of practical, helpful tips and advice from running a smooth organized house to career advice from peers. TotallyHer.com's motto is "No Celebrities, Just Reality", a testament to the commitment that has been made to focus on the real issues.

The site doesn't officially launch until tomorrow, but I've been allowed to give Specktra members the jump on things. Head over to the TotallyHer.com forum community to learn about the Grand Opening contest running through November 13th. 

Totally Her Grand Opening Contest Launches! - TotallyHer Forums

See you there!


----------

